# Milan forte su D'Ambrosio



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo *Gianluca Di Marzio* il Milan è,a sorpresa,in pole position per il terzino del Torino.Il giocatore,*classe 1988 in scadenza la prossima estate*,è seguito da Roma,Fiorentina ed Inter,ma il Milan vuole bruciare la concorrenza già a gennaio *con qualche scambio* di non precisata natura.

Ultimamente è pompatissimo dai media,che ne dite?


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2013)

A me non dispiace


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diffido sempre da uno che gioca bene solo da qualche mese...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

L'Atletico Madrid finirà di specchiarsi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Dicembre 2013)

Questi ingrato non lo voglio.


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

In scadenza, strano 

Comunque l'anno scorso fece una buona stagione, quest'anno sta facendo bene però non vuole rinnovare il contratto perché sa di poter ambire ad una squadra migliore del Toro.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non malvagio. Mediocre, discreto


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;355703 ha scritto:


> Questi ingrato non lo voglio.



Ecco il cuore granata


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Se si tratta di scambio alla pari con un altro cesso, proviamo. Peggio di Zaccardo è dura.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Dicembre 2013)

terzino completo. Non un fenomeno ma al Milan solo De Sciglio gli è superiore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giocatore normale, poco meno

Non aumenterebbe la qualità né della fase difensiva né offensiva. E ce ne vuole


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

mi piace molto questo, lo prenderei subito


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Giocatore normale, poco meno
> 
> Non aumenterebbe la qualità né della fase difensiva né offensiva. E ce ne vuole



Cioè praticamente è come se vai a cambiare un paio di scarpe che ti stavano strette con un altro paio di un colore diverso ma comunque strette. Geniale!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2013)

il toro ha darmian che era nostro, tanto vale riprendere lui.  

cmq non lo conosco, però avevo letto che il toro era su nocerino e su birsa, quindi volendo abbiamo 2 possibilità da giocarci per portarlo a casa. 

i famosi scambi di cui parlava galliani.  prendi 1 paghi 2


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Per la squadra che siamo ora farebbe comodo se si confermasse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ecco il cuore granata



Ahah, non mi è piaciuto il suo comportamento, avevamo trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo poi spunta la Roma e salta tutto, un po di riconoscenza non farebbe male, capisco che ambisce a una squadra più forte ci sta ma non così, poi non credo che comunque il Torino chiedesse chissà cosa pure con il rinnovo.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2013)

Basta con sta gente. BASTA.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Come siamo caduti in basso.


----------



## Tobi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Quando l'ho visto io ha disputato ottime gare


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

QUesto dà le pista ad Abate, altrochè.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Magari.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Corriere della Sera dice che è fatta!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid finirà di specchiarsi.



hahaha


----------



## Butcher (17 Dicembre 2013)

A me piace. Non è un campione ma un buonissimo giocatore.
Fino ad ora è stato sempre tra i migliori del Toro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Dicembre 2013)

Poche storie, sarebbe un ottimo colpo per rendere la batteria di terzini la migliore della serie A. Emanuelson/D'Ambrosio, De Sciglio/Abate. Non è una priorità ma un'occasione da cogliere al volo.


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2013)

a me piace... tanti i terzini che sono fenomeni non li possiamo prendere.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ormai è già preso.
D'Ambrosio a sinistra De Sciglio finalmente stabile a destra. Magari si riesce a tenere Abate e ne abbiamo 2 normali e 1 forte... E alla fine i nostri soliti problemi dei terzini sarebbero gli ultimi problemi....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Forte come Peluso all'atalanta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forte come Peluso all'atalanta



Peluso è miseramente fallito poi alla Juve, speriamo che D'Ambrosio non faccia la stessa fine.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Dicembre 2013)

Se arriva mi sa che Abate quest'estate parte.


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se arriva mi sa che Abate quest'estate parte.



Emanuelson è in scadenza mentre Constant è imbarazzante, io cederei prima questi 2 a gennaio..comunque D'Ambrosio non può fare il titolare nel Milan dai, ha senso giusto come riserva.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Emanuelson è in scadenza mentre Constant è imbarazzante, io cederei prima questi 2 a gennaio..comunque D'Ambrosio non può fare il titolare nel Milan dai, ha senso giusto come riserva.



Nel Milan di oggi giocano titolari cani e porci, ormai non mi meraviglio più di niente. Su Abate credo dipenderà tutto da quanto chiederà Raiola.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peluso è miseramente fallito poi alla Juve, speriamo che D'Ambrosio non faccia la stessa fine.



beh miseramente fallito non direi...intanto l'ultima gara è stato uno dei migliori. Diciamo che non sta facendo faville.

A me D'Ambrosio non dispiace, ma è come Darmian, Santon...Son quei giocatori tipo Oddo, Balzaretti... che magari azzeccano una stagione superlativa e dall'anno dopo quando devono fare il sato di qualità in una big spariscono.

Noi avremmo bisogno di Sergio Ramos, Debuchy, Marcelo...quella gente lì...non dico Bale.

E in generale in giro comunque non vedo fenomeni tipo Maldini, Cafu o il Maicon di cinque anni fa.


----------



## Dexter (17 Dicembre 2013)

Potrebbe stupire,occhio


----------



## robs91 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Parolo,D'Ambrosio.....Se siamo diventati una provinciale ce lo dicano,così ci si mette il cuore in pace.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Parolo,D'Ambrosio.....Se siamo diventati una provinciale ce lo dicano,così ci si mette il cuore in pace.



Una nobile decaduta penso sia il termine esatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Parolo,D'Ambrosio.....Se siamo diventati una provinciale ce lo dicano,così ci si mette il cuore in pace.



mi sembra lo abbiano già detto... 

comunque d'ambrosio segna solo contro di noi, lo abbiamo preso solamente per evitare che ci segnasse al ritorno di milan-toro, sempre che non decida di fare autogol in quell'occasione


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2013)

D'ambrosio - Nocerino firmo subito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

siamo sempre su giocatori sconosciuti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Dicembre 2013)

niente di che. ed è pure caivanese.


----------



## Denni90 (17 Dicembre 2013)

sta facendo molto bene quest'anno... ma immagino continui a valere il teorema del "se lo prendiamo noi è una pippa" così come sta valendo per parolo ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Dicembre 2013)

Al Torino sta facendo benone, non sarebbe male al posto di Constant. Ma è uno scambio con chi?


----------



## prebozzio (17 Dicembre 2013)

sta giocando benissimo


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> sta giocando benissimo



Anche Darmian sta giocando bene. 
Boh, può essere una riserva, non di certo un titolare. Lo reputo inferiore anche ad Abate oltre a De Sciglio.
Un acquisto che non servirebbe a molto, a meno che riescano a sopprimere ehm vendere Constant.


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Al Torino sta facendo benone, non sarebbe male al posto di Constant. Ma è uno scambio con chi?



Amelia, Nocerino o Birsa..uno di questi 3.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Dicembre 2013)

se lo avesse preso la fiorentina o la roma o la juve....


----------



## AndrasWave (17 Dicembre 2013)

Si chiamasse D'Ambrosinho sarebbe ritenuto un fenomeno, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
E' un 88 che per ora si sta dimostrando capace. A quei prezzi è un rischio calcolato ed è per età molto rivendibile in caso di insuccesso.

Chi storce il naso mi chiedo cosa si aspetti. Per caso Lahm, Dani Alves o Rafael?
Di promettenti e pubblicizzati io ho sentito solo Corchia del Sochaux che promette bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Parolo,D'Ambrosio.....Se siamo diventati una provinciale ce lo dicano,così ci si mette il cuore in pace.



ehm, sei forse un po sordo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Dicembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Si chiamasse D'Ambrosinho sarebbe ritenuto un fenomeno, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> E' un 88 che per ora si sta dimostrando capace. A quei prezzi è un rischio calcolato ed è per età molto rivendibile in caso di insuccesso.
> 
> Chi storce il naso mi chiedo cosa si aspetti. Per caso Lahm, Dani Alves o Rafael?
> Di promettenti e pubblicizzati io ho sentito solo Corchia del Sochaux che promette bene.



bhè di terzini promettenti ce ne sono,oltre corchia che hai citato a me vengono in mente alex sandro,williems e van rhijn ma costano almeno 10 milioni...e ormai sappiamo tutti che il milan 10 milioni per un terzino non li spenderà mai


quindi ben venga d'ambrosio


----------



## Denni90 (17 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se lo avesse preso la fiorentina o la roma o la juve....



ormai qua funziona così...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: D'Ambrosio a un passo dal Milan.*


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> D'ambrosio - Nocerino firmo subito





prebozzio ha scritto:


> sta giocando benissimo





AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Si chiamasse D'Ambrosinho sarebbe ritenuto un fenomeno, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> E' un 88 che per ora si sta dimostrando capace. A quei prezzi è un rischio calcolato ed è per età molto rivendibile in caso di insuccesso.
> 
> Chi storce il naso mi chiedo cosa si aspetti. Per caso Lahm, Dani Alves o Rafael?
> Di promettenti e pubblicizzati io ho sentito solo Corchia del Sochaux che promette bene.





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè di terzini promettenti ce ne sono,oltre corchia che hai citato a me vengono in mente alex sandro,williems e van rhijn ma costano almeno 10 milioni...e ormai sappiamo tutti che il milan 10 milioni per un terzino non li spenderà mai
> 
> 
> quindi ben venga d'ambrosio



 quoto

Certa gente ce la possiamo scordare almeno fino a quando non cambieranno radicalmente le cose / persone che "comandano" al Milan. Di sicuro non sarà mai un fenomeno ma credo non si possa sputare sull'eventuale acquisto di questo ragazzo.


----------



## robs91 (17 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ehm, sei forse un po sordo?



No ci sento benissimo.
Non mi pare abbiano mai detto che, per il futuro,il nostro obiettivo è una salvezza tranquilla.Perchè con questi acquisti puoi ottenere solo questo, o al massimo, se proprio azzecchi l'annata giusta, l'europa league.

Ad ogni modo ritengo D'Ambrosio un giocatore normalissimo che, a volte, fa qualche gol perchè gioca come esterno in un 3-5-2.E poi un conto è giocare nel Toro, un altro conto nel Milan o nella Juve.
Lo abbiamo già visto con Balzaretti,Peluso ecc.

IMHO se si vuole prendere uno che potrà essere all'altezza(e che non costi cifre fuori dal mondo), si va in Brasile, dove ogni anno esce un terzino di buon livello.Certo bisogna avere gli osservatori giusti che non segnalino pippe alla Mattioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2013)

Leggo paragoni con Peluso e mi vengono i brividi...


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

Un giocatore di prospettiva, difatti arriverà a 26 anni..Antonini 2.0


----------



## mandraghe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un giocatore di prospettiva, difatti arriverà a 26 anni..Antonini 2.0



se fosse come Antonini sarebbe già tanto...

Un tempo giocatori così non li avremo nemmeno trattati...adesso addiritura li compriamo


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ormai un '88 (ahimé) è da considerarsi già maturo :'''-(


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ormai un '88 (ahimé) è da considerarsi già maturo :'''-(


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forte come Peluso all'atalanta



a me peluso ha fatto sempre schifo d'ambrosio invece piace molto, davvero era uno che avrei preso con gli occhi chiusi, spero di non sbagliarmi


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Dicembre 2013)

ennesimo mediocre che ingolferà il monte stipendi, il presunto best manager ormai ha deciso di devastarci definitivamente.


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbé adesso almeno vendetemi Ignazio lo Strazio ok?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque è anche da dire che D'Ambrosio tutto è fuorchè un terzino.


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Vi dirò sono acquisti accettabili...basta che non me lo spacciano come regalo del bresidente o colpo di gennaio ecc...
I regali sono altri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche da dire che D'Ambrosio tutto è fuorchè un terzino.



è un terzino, ha sempre giocato terzino in una difesa a 4, poi se sa anche spingere ben venga, infatti ventura lo mette esterno di centrocampo nel 3-5-2


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Dicembre 2013)

è un investimento tecnico ed economico che si può fare


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Il solito giocatorino da Lazio,Parma, etc...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Emanuelson è in scadenza mentre Constant è imbarazzante, io cederei prima questi 2 a gennaio..comunque D'Ambrosio non può fare il titolare nel Milan dai, ha senso giusto come riserva.



Se cedi sia Ema che Constant poi di terzini ne devi pigliare due


Teniamoci Abate e sopportiamo ancora Constant, con DeSciglio e D'Ambrosio potrebbe essere una batteria accettabile di terzini, tenendo conto del fatto che per far giocare Constant dovrebbero mancare 3 giocatori.



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ennesimo mediocre che ingolferà il monte stipendi, il presunto best manager ormai ha deciso di devastarci definitivamente.



A dire il vero questi sono proprio i giocatori adatti al nostro monte stipendi, da evitare come la peste sono altri.

Qua rischi poco o niente, se viene a pigliare un milione è tanto, è ripiazzabilissimo se fa male, pochi rischi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un terzino, ha sempre giocato terzino in una difesa a 4, poi se sa anche spingere ben venga, infatti ventura lo mette esterno di centrocampo nel 3-5-2



Piano, è un esterno nel 3-5-2. E' un po differente dall'essere terzino; le sue migliori cose le ha fatte vedere nel 3-5-2.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Piano, è un esterno nel 3-5-2. E' un po differente dall'essere terzino; le sue migliori cose le ha fatte vedere nel 3-5-2.



solo quest'anno gioca cosi, sempre giocato a 4


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> solo quest'anno gioca cosi, sempre giocato a 4



Ti si potrebbe rispondere che solo quest'anno sta giocando a buoni livelli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti si potrebbe rispondere che solo quest'anno sta giocando a buoni livelli



Infatti lo stavo dicendo io, solo quest'anno ha fatto vedere buone cose.


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Cairo: "Un club si è intromesso nel rinnovo del contratto di D'Ambrosio, senza interpellarci".*

Chissà di chi starà parlando


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti si potrebbe rispondere che solo quest'anno sta giocando a buoni livelli



ci sta che uno può esplodere a 24-25 anni, non è solo colpa del ruolo, è più libero di attaccare ma per quel che ho visto sa pure fare la fase difensiva


----------



## Milo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ma perché dobbiamo fare sempre queste figure di *****?????? Ma dai cavolo!!


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Cairo: "Un club si è intromesso nel rinnovo del contratto di D'Ambrosio, senza interpellarci".*
> 
> Chissà di chi starà parlando



E' stato Dudù.


----------



## Stex (17 Dicembre 2013)

CI serve un centrocampista!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque, può andare come scommessa.


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' stato Dudù.



Cagnaccio basterdo!!!


----------



## Dexter (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ma noi non eravamo amicissimi di Cairo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma noi non eravamo amicissimi di Cairo?



Infatti ci ha regalato Ogbonna e Cerci


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti ci ha regalato Ogbonna e Cerci



e non ha voluto nemmeno appiopparsi mesbah


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Infatti lo stavo dicendo io, solo quest'anno ha fatto vedere buone cose.



ma che state a di? la stagione scorsa è stato tra i migliori tezini della A


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> ma che state a di? la stagione scorsa è stato tra i migliori tezini della A



infatti, quest'anno magari ha fatto bene in zona offensiva segnando qualche gol ma anche l'anno scorso ha fatto bene


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2013)

Cairo e Berlusconi sono pappa e ciccia, sicuramente si riferirà a qualche altra squadra


----------



## Denni90 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Cairo e Berlusconi sono pappa e ciccia, sicuramente si riferirà a qualche altra squadra



as roma


----------



## sebastianotedesco (17 Dicembre 2013)

Le ultime due stagioni di D'Ambrosio mi hanno sorpreso, sicuramente è un buon acquisto per il presente.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2013)

*su SportMediaset dicono che il giocatore preferirebbe andare all'Inter da subito, già a gennaio. *


----------



## Milo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Addirittura....


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Cairo e Berlusconi sono pappa e ciccia, sicuramente si riferirà a qualche altra squadra



Ci metti la mano sul fuoco?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su SportMediaset dicono che il giocatore preferirebbe andare all'Inter da subito, già a gennaio. *


Ciao.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Meglio per tutti


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo sportmediaset il Milan per D'ambrosio offre Birsa.



Secondo Di Marzio D'ambrosio si è già promesso al Milan,da capire se arriverà a gennaio o a giugno.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su SportMediaset dicono che il giocatore preferirebbe andare all'Inter da subito, già a gennaio. *



Questo ingrato solo all'inter o Juve può andare, vattene via!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Arriva a giugno secondo me, quando partirà Abate.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Arriva a giugno secondo me, quando partirà Abate.



Mi sembra evidente, anche perché è un terzino destro.
Resta sempre il fatto che ci serve un terzino sinistro.


----------



## Dave (18 Dicembre 2013)

D'Ambrosio gioca anche a sinistra, visto che ci ha pure segnato a noi da sinistra e poi se Emanelson gioca come contro la Roma a sinistra siamo apposto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quest'anno sta giocando di più a sinistra.
Meglio così,voglio che Desci giochi a destra.


----------



## Denni90 (18 Dicembre 2013)

un modo con cairo lo trovano... constant nn lo vogliono?


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente, anche perché è un terzino destro.
> Resta sempre il fatto che ci serve un terzino sinistro.



"Scambiare" D'ambrosio per Abate sarebbe da piangere.


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> "Scambiare" D'ambrosio per Abate sarebbe da piangere.



Io con Abate già piango da quattro anni e mezzo.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> "Scambiare" D'ambrosio per Abate sarebbe da piangere.



Quoto.

Un cesso normale per uno ancora più cesso di un cesso normale


----------



## KEKKOMAR (18 Dicembre 2013)

Abate via subito,vabbè ki se lo piglia?


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> "Scambiare" D'ambrosio per Abate sarebbe da piangere.



Anch'io non sono così tanto convinto che sia meglio di Abate che a me sinceramente non dispiace.
D'Ambrosio può essere una buona riserva, non di certo un titolare.


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2013)

D'ambrosio non è maicon ma è un bel terzino a pochi soldi o con qualche scambio tipo nocerino niang birsa è da firmare assolutamente


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ma poi perché dovrebbe partire Abate ? Ema è già un ex sicuro, d'ambrosio completa il quartetto.


Comunque era la Roma ad essersi intromessa, arriva a gennaio con uno scambio, sicuro.


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2013)

Abate è solo il terzino della nazionale e soprattutto ha come procuratore Raiola quindi il mercato ce l'ha eccome, squadre come Psg, Zenit e Juve ci potrebbero pensare.

Non so però che intenzioni abbia lui, ha dichiarato più volte di rimanere qui, magari vuole un nuovo contratto sui 2 milioni e basta.


----------



## Dexter (18 Dicembre 2013)

D'ambrosio quest'anno sta giocando (e bene) a sinistra. Perchè dovrebbe andar via Abate? Quello da cacciare è Constant,ormai con la testa non c'è più


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Un cesso normale per uno ancora più cesso di un cesso normale



Ice, sinceramente, l'hai mai visto giocatore. E' un buon calciatore, non un cesso, dai.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Abate è solo il terzino della nazionale e soprattutto ha come procuratore Raiola quindi il mercato ce l'ha eccome, squadre come Psg, Zenit e Juve ci potrebbero pensare.
> 
> Non so però che intenzioni abbia lui, ha dichiarato più volte di rimanere qui, magari vuole un nuovo contratto sui 2 milioni e basta.



Lui vuole rimanere l'ha detto tante tante volte. Per me il discorso è un altro, non è un problema di ingaggio, è semplicemente un discorso che se arriva un'offerta importante la società lo potrebbe cedere in estate vista la mancanza di introiti UEFA quasi sicura. Certo che Abate a 12 mesi dalla scadenza non può avere una valutazione chissà quanto alta, attorno agli 8 mln.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ice, sinceramente, l'hai mai visto giocatore. E' un buon calciatore, non un cesso, dai.



Certo è che se il metro di giudizio nel giudicare Abate qua dentro (cesso) è quello sono d'accordissimo nel dire che Ambrogino qua è un super cesso!


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2013)

preferisco D'Ambrosio ad Ebete


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano torinese *Tuttosport*, *D'Ambrosio potrebbe finire al Milan già a gennaio *(è in scadenza a giugno) in cambio di *Walter Birsa *e il *prestito di Riccardo Saponara*, giocatore chiuso dal futuro arrivo di Honda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano torinese *Tuttosport*, *D'Ambrosio potrebbe finire al Milan già a gennaio *(è in scadenza a giugno) in cambio di *Walter Birsa *e il *prestito di Riccardo Saponara*, giocatore chiuso dal futuro arrivo di Honda.



Ottima operazione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano torinese *Tuttosport*, *D'Ambrosio potrebbe finire al Milan già a gennaio *(è in scadenza a giugno) in cambio di *Walter Birsa *e il *prestito di Riccardo Saponara*, giocatore chiuso dal futuro arrivo di Honda.



mmm....non saremmo a corto di trequartisti poi? visto che il modulo a quanto pare sarà il 4-3-2-1?


----------



## arcanum (19 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mmm....non saremmo a corto di trequartisti poi? visto che il modulo a quanto pare sarà il 4-3-2-1?



Insomma...Robinho, Elsha, Kakà, Honda. 4 giocatori per 2 ruoli.
In casi d'emergenza giocheremmo con due punte e il trequartista oppure con tre punte.

Poi non dimentichiamo che noi abbiamo ben 2 terzini/trequartisti :v


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Dicembre 2013)

saponara silurato così...bah.


Altro motivo per cui odio Allegri.


----------



## Rui Costa (19 Dicembre 2013)

Non riesco a leggermi 12 pagine, scusate. Comunque credo D'Ambrosio sarà della Roma, quasi sicuramente. Non è da Milan, inoltre. Non tutti son dei De Sciglio. Evitiamo poi di liberarci di Saponara così.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Dicembre 2013)

non l'ho segiuito molto sto d'ambrosio,ma devo dire che quelle poche volte che l'ho visto giocare mi sempre fatto un'ottima impressione


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Non riesco a leggermi 12 pagine, scusate. Comunque credo D'Ambrosio sarà della Roma, quasi sicuramente. Non è da Milan, inoltre. Non tutti son dei De Sciglio. Evitiamo poi di liberarci di Saponara così.



Magari non è un De Sciglio, però sicuramente non è un Constant.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2013)

*TMW: Frenata su D'Ambrosio, forte interesse dalla Premier.*


----------



## Dexter (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ho visto che è sotto la procura di un certo Dell'Amico,che non mi pare faccia parte della scuderia Milan. In pratica è difficile venga se il suo procuratore non è uno a cui dobbiamo favorini.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è sotto la procura di un certo Dell'Amico,che non mi pare faccia parte della scuderia Milan. In pratica è difficile venga se il suo procuratore non è uno a cui dobbiamo favorini.



d'amico ? è l'ex procuratore di antonini e abate, l'hanno mollato entrambi.


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> d'amico ? è l'ex procuratore di antonini e abate, l'hanno mollato entrambi.



Luca Dell'Amico, è un altro questo per fortuna


----------



## Milo (21 Dicembre 2013)

comunque sia domani non va nemmeno in panchina perché lo danno come partente imminente, ovviamente non si sa ancora per quale destinazione.

sempre meglio di costant, lo prenderei a corsa.


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2013)

Mah sarà qualche squadra tipo il Sunderland, West Ham, etc...figuriamoci se lo cerca lo Utd, il Chelsea o il City.


----------



## Milo (21 Dicembre 2013)

non intendevo che lo vuole un super club, ma che a gennaio è quasi certo che parta


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Si a gennaio parte di sicuro, Ventura (allenatore) è stato chiaro visto che non rinnova e giusto che dia spazio a gente che rimane di sicuro, vattene via ingrato!


----------



## arcanum (22 Dicembre 2013)

Constant + soldi e prendiamolo ora


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Constant + soldi e prendiamolo ora



Ma Constant non lo vuole nemmeno la Pro Patria.


----------



## arcanum (22 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma Constant non lo vuole nemmeno la Pro Patria.



Ma scherzi? E' il quasimiglior giocatore africano 2012/2013


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan per d'Ambrosio offre Saponara, l'inter Mudingayi e la Roma invece Marquinho.*

Saponara e Marquinho ok ma l'inter pensa di prenderci per stupidi con Mudingayi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358961 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan per d'Ambrosio offre Saponara, l'inter Mudingayi e la Roma invece Marquinho.*



Allora va o da noi o alla Roma.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Saponara è già in comproprietà quindi può partire al massimo in prestito, diamogli Nocerino o Birsa per dio.


----------



## Rui Costa (22 Dicembre 2013)

Saponara-D'Ambrosio a titolo definitivo non lo farei MAI. Alla Roma non serve più Marquinho, come già dissi: va alla Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Saponara è già in comproprietà quindi può partire al massimo in prestito, diamogli Nocerino o Birsa per dio.



Ma guarda penso proprio che sarà così eh...


Comunque sarei contentissimo se Saponara dovesse lavorare con Ventura che stimo tanto


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda penso proprio che sarà così eh...
> 
> 
> Comunque sarei contentissimo se Saponara dovesse lavorare con Ventura che stimo tanto



Il punto è che Saponara nel 4-4-2 Venturiano dove lo collochi? Giocherebbe giusto in uno dei due davanti per me e basta. Non mi sembra la piazza giusta per il ragazzo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358961 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan per d'Ambrosio offre Saponara, l'inter Mudingayi e la Roma invece Marquinho.*
> 
> Saponara e Marquinho ok ma l'inter pensa di prenderci per stupidi con Mudingayi



*anche Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione della Gazzetta. 
Il Milan avrebbe offerto Saponara, anche se non è specificato come (prestito secco, comproprietà o titolo definitivo). 
*


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *anche Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione della Gazzetta.
> Il Milan avrebbe offerto Saponara, anche se non è specificato come (prestito secco, comproprietà o titolo definitivo).
> *



Beh visto che il Milan detiene solo metà del cartellino le possibilità sono:

- prestito secco
- prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà
- cessione di metà cartellino

ed vanno comunque concordate con il Parma. 

Ma in ogni caso D'ambrosio tra sei mesi è in scadenza, non è sensato che il Milan dia addirittura metà Saponara (circa 4 mln) per il ragazzo. Se non li hanno tirati fuori per Honda lo fanno adesso per questo qui!?


----------



## Sesfips (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma perchè sto D'Ambrosio è così tanto considerato? Che ha mai fatto?


----------



## matteo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma dobbiamo proprio cedere Saponara per questo qui???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Dicembre 2013)

Penso Saponara si intenda in prestito, e soprattutto prima del derby. Adesso spero abbiano capito che è un elemento molto più valido di quelli che giocano


----------



## Livestrong (25 Dicembre 2013)

Se danno metà saponara per sto cesso, stacco la spina dal Milan per un po'


----------



## folletto (25 Dicembre 2013)

dare la metà di Saponara sarebbe una follia. Se non si possono permettere di pagare cash D'Ambrosio........... poi ci viene a dire che è triste per il Milan.............. ma basta, VATTENE


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2013)

ultime news sulla trattativa D'Ambrosio:

Secondo calcionews24.com* il Milan aveva proposto al Torino Walter Birsa, ma il giocatore non sarebbe gradito al tecnico Ventura. **Parere positivo invece per gli altri 2 giocatori proposti dai rossoneri: Nocerino e Saponara*. Per Nocerino però c'è un problema di ingaggio, che verrebbe pagato dal Milan. 
*D'Ambrosio arriverebbe subito a Milano *anziché a giugno.


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *D'Ambrosio arriverebbe subito a Milano *anziché a giugno.



Vendiamo Abate?


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ormai possiamo prendere solo questa gente qui che non vuole nessun altro manco in regalo.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai possiamo prendere solo questa gente qui che non vuole nessun altro manco in regalo.



E senza tirare fuori il cash. Ormai siamo solo scambisti e cercatori di parametri zero,
Pietà


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Operazione identica a quella in cui prendemmo Mesbah.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Di Birsa si sapeva, il giocatore era già stato a Torino per 6 mesi non aveva manco fatto male tutto sommato ma i granata non hanno esercitato il riscatto quindi mi sembrava scontato che non tornasse, detto questo nocerello può andare dove vuole ma non al Torino grazie  ,io direi di prendere solo Saponara in prestito e quell'ingrato se ne vada dove vuole ma al Milan non lo voglio!


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Saponara per D'ambrosio ahahhahaha


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

Saponara per D'Ambrosio sarebbe da TSO.
Sempre che il Torino non sia diventata la big e noi la provinciale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo tuttosport il Milan potrebbe offrire Constant (gradito al Torino) per D'Ambrosio.*


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;363325 ha scritto:


> *Secondo tuttosport il Milan potrebbe offrire Constant (gradito al Torino) per D'Ambrosio.*



Accolgo D'Ambrosio come se fosse un dio se la notizia è vera


----------



## Milo (29 Dicembre 2013)

sarebbe un operazione da 10 e lode, magari..


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Dicembre 2013)

io continuo a non capire perché dobbiamo per forza cedere uno dei nostri, quando questo d'ambrosio fra 6 mesi è nostro a 0€.


----------



## folletto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io continuo a non capire perché dobbiamo per forza cedere uno dei nostri, quando questo d'ambrosio fra 6 mesi è nostro a 0€.



Perché vogliono prendere qualcuno a gennaio ma senza spendere, perché non hanno idee, perché la società è alla deriva, etc etc etc


----------



## Milo (29 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io continuo a non capire perché dobbiamo per forza cedere uno dei nostri, quando questo d'ambrosio fra 6 mesi è nostro a 0€.



perché sennò và all'inter o alla roma, di certo non aspetta noi a giugno!

ma poi ci libereremmo di costant! perché non approfittarne???


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io continuo a non capire perché dobbiamo per forza cedere uno dei nostri, quando questo d'ambrosio fra 6 mesi è nostro a 0€.



Perché dobbiamo sfoltire la rosa per cui faremo solo scambi (cit. Simply)


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo La Stampa la Roma è in continuo pressing sul giocatore, e per battere la concorrenza del Milan avrebbe offerto la metà di Nico Lopez (attualmente all'Udinese) o in alternativo tutto il cartellino di Gianluca Caprari.*


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Se ci facciamo soffiare pure sto mediocre vuol dire proprio che contiamo quanto il Parma ormai.


----------



## Milo (29 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la Roma è in continuo pressing sul giocatore, e per battere la concorrenza del Milan avrebbe offerto la metà di Nico Lopez (attualmente all'Udinese) o in alternativo tutto il cartellino di Gianluca Caprari.*



ma la roma fa il mercato a seconda di chi trattiamo noi??? avrebbero leggermente rotto i morani cavolo!!


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma è in continuo pressing mentre Galliani e in continua vacanza


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport 24, il Milan sarebbe ritornato fortemente in pole per il terzino granata, superando la concorrenza dei giallorossi. 

Il giocatore arriverebbe già a gennaio, ancora da decidere però la contropartita, i rossoneri infatti vogliono approfittare della trattativa per sfoltire la rosa. *


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport 24, il Milan sarebbe ritornato fortemente in pole per il terzino granata, superando la concorrenza dei giallorossi.
> 
> Il giocatore arriverebbe già a gennaio, ancora da decidere però la contropartita, i rossoneri infatti vogliono approfittare della trattativa per sfoltire la rosa. *


Riprendetevi Birsa.


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao costant


----------



## Ciachi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Riprendetevi Birsa.





Milo ha scritto:


> Ciao costant



tutti e due…e in regalo silvestre!!!


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> tutti e due…e in regalo silvestre!!!



io birsa come riserva me lo tengo, ha fatto anche un paio di gol, c'è molti peggio di lui in rosa!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2014)

Visto che il "signore" prima dice che rinnova poi sente odore di Roma e decide di non rinnovare piu, ecco fai una cosa vai li, nel Milan non ti voglio ingrato viaaaa.


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Visto che il "signore" prima dice che rinnova poi sente odore di Roma e decide di non rinnovare piu, ecco fai una cosa vai li, nel Milan non ti voglio ingrato viaaaa.


qualsiasi giocatore di serie A quando sente Milan oramai ha dei forti dubbi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Pedullà l'Inter ha superato la Roma nella corsa al giocatore. Lui, rispondendo ad un tweet, ha detto che il Milan non lo ha mai menzionato.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2014)

Solo all inter può andare questo ingrato spero fallisce miseramente.


----------



## Sesfips (3 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;365526 ha scritto:


> Solo all inter può andare questo ingrato spero fallisce miseramente.



Domanda in generale: cos'ha combinato 'sto D'Ambrosio? Viene odiato perchè non ha rinnovato il contratto?


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ingrato di che?
Che senso ha giocare nel milan se devi lottare per l uefa se ti va bene?


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ma chi se ne frega. Chi cavolo è sto D'ambrosio!? Un fenomeno!?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2014)

prendiamo Santon….


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Gennaio 2014)

è dell'inter per 2 mln, ufficiale


----------



## Ciachi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> è dell'inter per 2 mln, ufficiale



Si. Pare sia confermato!!! Ma la cosa assurda e' 4,2 al giocatore!!!! Manco fosse Cafu!!!!


----------



## Graxx (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si. Pare sia confermato!!! Ma la cosa assurda e' *4,2 al giocatore!!!!* Manco fosse Cafu!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si. Pare sia confermato!!! Ma la cosa assurda e' 4,2 al giocatore!!!! Manco fosse Cafu!!!!





Fonte?
Faccio fatica a capire per quale motivo mezza Serie A voglia questo giocatore manco fosse Maldini.
Per carità bravino, ma da noi sarebbe una riserva, alla Roma forse giocherebbe al posto di Balzaretti, all'Inter giocherebbe al posto di Jonathan (non so se sia meglio di Nagatomo). Certo, se dovesse andare via Constant andrei a prenderlo a piedi a Torino, sia chiaro.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si. Pare sia confermato!!! Ma la cosa assurda e' 4,2 al giocatore!!!! Manco fosse Cafu!!!!


non ci credo neanche se lo vedo

secondo me 4,2 sono lo stipendio totale (2,1 netti al giocatore).


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Solo li poteva andare quell'ingrato spero fallisca  , per fortuna hanno aperto il portafoglio e non ci hanno rifilato i vari cessi che hanno in squadra come contropartita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma ingrato di che?
> Che senso ha giocare nel milan se devi lottare per l uefa se ti va bene?



Parlo da Torinista non da Milanista, non si tratta di non rinnovare ma del suo comportamento, una settimana prima avevano trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo mancava solo la firma poi magicamente non vuole piu rinnovare perchè a quanto pare si era fatta viva la Roma, come dice Cairo non faceva male un po di riconoscenza se non fosse per noi starebbe ancora in lega pro, se avesse rinnovato tranquillo che il Torino non chiedeva chissà cosa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366167 ha scritto:


> Parlo da Torinista non da Milanista, non si tratta di non rinnovare ma del suo comportamento, una settimana prima avevano trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo mancava solo la firma poi magicamente non vuole piu rinnovare perchè a quanto pare si era fatta viva la Roma, come dice Cairo non faceva male un po di riconoscenza se non fosse per noi starebbe ancora in lega pro, se avesse rinnovato tranquillo che il Torino non chiedeva chissà cosa.



dem su è normale..lo avrebbero fatto tutti..irriconoscente ok;ma a parte qualche caso raro son tutti cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Domanda in generale: cos'ha combinato 'sto D'Ambrosio? Viene odiato perchè non ha rinnovato il contratto?



TI parlo da Torinista in questo caso non da Milanista,una settimana prima avevano trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo mancava solo la firma si erano "stretti la mano"poi magicamente appare la Roma e lui non vuole più rinnovare, capisco che uno vuole ambire a qualcosa di più che il Torino ma non cosi, questo comportamento a me non è piaciuto per niente, come ha detto Cairo un po di riconoscenza non farebbe male, se non fosse per il Torino probabilmente sarebbe ancora in serie b o in lega pro, poteva essere chiaro da subito bastava dire " non rinnovo" senza prendere per i fondelli, tutto qui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dem su è normale..lo avrebbero fatto tutti..irriconoscente ok;ma a parte qualche caso raro son tutti cosi



già aime dobbiamo abituarci in questo mondo è cosi, ormai è andato inutile arrabbiarsi si volta pagina


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/dambrosio-allinter-vt13654.html#post365984


----------



## Livestrong (5 Gennaio 2014)

Pare sia saltato il trasferimento all'inter


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Pare sia saltato il trasferimento all'inter



Sono convinto che alla fine sarà nostro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che alla fine sarà nostro.



basta che se ne vada nocerino


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2014)

spero in uno scambio d'ambrosio nocerino, ma anche costant mi andrebbe bene


----------



## Hellscream (5 Gennaio 2014)

Non si capisce più niente, prima lo danno per sicuro all'inter, poi no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe sicuramente meglio di Emanuelson o Constant.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe sicuramente meglio di Emanuelson o Constant.



Questo è sicuro. Basta che non venga spacciato per rinforzo perché può essere una buona riserva di Abate e De Sciglio, che quest'anno stanno avendo un po' troppo problemi tali per cui non hanno praticamente mai giocato assieme.


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2014)

Finché non compriamo un centrocampista Nocerino purtroppo è incedibile, anche perché ad oggi sarebbe titolare con l'Atletico 

Alla fine daremo via Saponara per prendere sta riserva bah.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> spero in uno scambio d'ambrosio nocerino, ma anche costant mi andrebbe bene



No grazie  finisco di insultarli al Milan e devo iniziare a farlo nel torino


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366453 ha scritto:


> No grazie  finisco di insultarli al Milan e devo iniziare a farlo nel torino


gente da insultare al milan ne rimane anche senza costanza e noceminchio...tu vivi un doppio rosik che è una cosa devastante per qualsiasi tifoso


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> gente da insultare al milan ne rimane anche senza costanza e noceminchio...tu vivi un doppio rosik che è una cosa devastante per qualsiasi tifoso



mado veramente, sembra che l'inter non abbia offerto 2 milioni ma abbia offerto Mudingayi ma siamo fuori  per fortuna offerta rifiutata, a sto punto preferisco solo soldi per D'ambrosio, tutti i nomi che circolano come contropartite non mi piacciono, prenderei solo Saponara in prestito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Pedullà mercoledì o giovedì sarà annunciato D'Ambrosio all inter.*


----------



## Rui Costa (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ennesimo affare sfumato. Che schifo. Anche qui comunque sono stato scettico fin dall'inizio, non l'avremmo comprato.

Comunque per certi versi è sullo stesso piano di un Antonelli, se non inferiore eh. Piuttosto, ora che è saltato Antonelli-Napoli, che il Gallo non si rivolga all'amico Preziosi proprio per lui, nel solito scambio Milan-Genoa.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo la Gazza è dell'Inter per 2 milioni più un giovane.*

Di Marzio ultimamente è sempre sul pezzo


----------

